# Road Porno Names (stupid)



## 1544c

making up names for porn that would have a road/train theme

Grainer Hole Girls
Box Car Bitches
DP You
Hobo Harlots


----------



## bryanpaul

i've been called "Fatdaddy ShermPipe" .....dont know if that counts
oh...train themes.... whatever.... SMOKE SHERM... this thread is dumb


----------



## Beegod Santana

Slammin Sidewalk Sally


----------



## foxtailV

Haha this is going to be phun... let's see.... juice train squaters...railroaded by railroad...and............um..........acoarse ...spiking the boxcar


----------



## earthowl

bryanpaul said:


> i've been called "Fatdaddy ShermPipe" .....dont know if that counts
> oh...train themes.... whatever.... SMOKE SHERM... this thread is dumb


 
crust hole butt sluts? haha i agree with you...


----------



## meathook

earthowl said:


> crust hole butt sluts? haha i agree with you...


crust punk sluts go nuts for butts, volume 3

not to be a party pooper but this would maybe go better in the general banter section? a mod should just move it or something if that's possible.


----------



## earthowl

yes i agree! this could get pretty crazy!


----------



## bryanpaul

Rt. 69 "ass, grass, and gas...EVERYBODY rides for free"


----------



## bryanpaul

Railcop Anal Punishment #6


----------



## Kim Chee

*humpyard hoes*


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

Hopout hole fillerz, and off subject but I really wanna make buttfunnel.com


----------



## MiztressWinter

Oooooooh wtf

Gutter Punk Guzzlers (Watch how fast they can guzzle down a 40, and your cum!)
Squat Mattress XL (This ain't no Sealy Posturepedic, but she's got ALL the cushin' you need)
Interstate Gangbangers (These girls will do anything for a ride, and I mean ANYTHING)


----------



## trash diver

Switch tie swingers or Round house rump riders! Filmed in living technicolor!


----------



## river dog

railspike bangers
bullfuckers
freight tunnelers
what?


----------



## MiztressWinter

river dog said:


> railspike bangers
> bullfuckers
> freight tunnelers
> what?



Bullfuckers.....lol


----------



## Kalalau

unit unichs
labia and the tramp
frumpy lilly does the under the bridge kids
boxcar kids do dallas


----------



## evileyednic

Backdoor Backpackers
Pack your rucksack #11

good tagline: the holes in their shoes aren't the only thing needs pluggin'


----------



## Matt Derrick

this thread is useless... and _awesome_


----------



## EphemeralStick

Ass Tramps volume 5. Big Titty Buskers. Tranny Riders.


----------



## kurbster

Jungle Love 3
Travelin' Doggie Style Sessions.


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

www.squatthephallus.com


----------



## trash diver

Bag lady gang bang,Flop house freaks,Swallow my bindle.


----------



## scales

crusty cheese filled dick 
hemorrhoid squatter butt man 
lice filled cunts vol 2 stinky but very pinky


----------



## scales

crusty cheese filled dicks vol 2 life on the road 
lice filled cunts vol 5 stinky but pinky


----------



## wokofshame

Not to diverge but I actually had a dream a few weeks ago wherein I got popped by a smoking hot girl bull and she did me up "Mrs Officer" style sucking my dick in handcuffs...I've seen a few hot cops but only a few female bulls ever and NONE were hot. 
I have always wanted to bang a cop in uniform, it would be soooo, oh man, I think you guys can understand


----------



## Doc Road

Haha! Ok,ok...Cum Dumpster... Its time to take out the trash...and your load!
Lol,this shit is priceless!


----------



## iamalouse

Riding The Back Unit 5
Lick My Caboose



lol
Anal porn on a train.


----------



## 1544c

the first time i had anal sex was inside of a canadian grainer hole!


----------



## Deleted member 125

Dan Druff, featuring Soar eye-isis.


----------



## Ekstasis

Train Riders 
Slack action vol. 2
Pulling a train on Jenna


----------



## AlwaysLost

wokofshame said:


> Not to diverge but I actually had a dream a few weeks ago wherein I got popped by a smoking hot girl bull and she did me up "Mrs Officer" style sucking my dick in handcuffs...I've seen a few hot cops but only a few female bulls ever and NONE were hot.
> I have always wanted to bang a cop in uniform, it would be soooo, oh man, I think you guys can understand


 
Off topic but yeah this town has this hot Lil Latina Cop. I made the mistake of saying she can cuff me anytime. She heard me and put the cuffs on ... Thank god she was joking ... She and her partner had me thinking I was going down for a felony. Everyone had a good laugh when my heart rate returned to normal.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

FREDs: Fucking redheads with enormous dick.

CSX: cock sucking transexual

NS: never silent

BNSF: big nenes, sweet n' fat


----------

